# My 3 keeps activating my Apple Wallet upon entry...



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

For the past couple of weeks, I noticed that as soon as I opened the door, sat down, buckled up, and about to put my phone on the wireless charger in the center console, my phone is lit up with Apple Wallet activated and prompting me to double click on the side button to make a payment (iPhone 11). I looked at the settings or the Wallet app to see if I needed to turn off something to keep this from happening but didn't find anything. Has this type of thing been happening to any of you out there? I know I've been pondering whether or not to buy FSD and Quicksilver is probably giving me hints and trying to get me to spend some money asap!


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

The rfid transponder that supports the key card option for starting the car is located right behind the cup holder. It has a side benefit of activating the one thing that apple allows the rfid reader on an iphone to do - turn on apple wallet. Feature or bug, you decide.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Mine has activated the wallet for a long time. I have to admit, I'm not sure it has done it the last few weeks or if I just truly get used to it. It is the chip reader in the center console that triggers it. I've not been too worried about it.

I guess if Apple and Tesla are talking the same protocol we will some day get the "Phone as key" using the NFC part of the phone. iOS is adding the feature in their next release. BMW is their first partner. I think Android may already have the option.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

GDN said:


> Mine has activated the wallet for a long time. I have to admit, I'm not sure it has done it the last few weeks or if I just truly get used to it. It is the chip reader in the center console that triggers it. I've not been too worried about it.
> 
> I guess if Apple and Tesla are talking the same protocol we will some day get the "Phone as key" using the NFC part of the phone. iOS is adding the feature in their next release. BMW is their first partner. I think Android may already have the option.


Good point on the chip reader. I typically set my phone on the center console armrest but would think that it's far enough away from the chip reader to activate Wallet.


----------



## SMITTY (Jan 24, 2019)

Yeah ive had my Apple Wallet activate on the chip reader area many times. Never anywhere else. Def just NFC being pinged.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I was thinking I had documented this. It's been doing it a long while for me: https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/reverse-engineering-model-3-nfc-protocol.14425/post-261658


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Yeah, the NFC trigger or RFD in the car and trigger the iPhone to recognize it as a possible contact partner. Frankly, I think there is something we SHOULD be able to DO with this, but probably a bit too complicated or iOS specific


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

tivoboy said:


> Yeah, the NFC trigger or RFD in the car and trigger the iPhone to recognize it as a possible contact partner. Frankly, I think there is something we SHOULD be able to DO with this, but probably a bit too complicated or iOS specific


I think Apple is now working on the "phone as key" for iOS. They've announced BMW as an initial partner. I would think Tesla will be there soon.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

The NFC phone key works about 50% on my Android. Does not bring up Google Pay so it's not an annoyance. It has not been published as a feature but works some of the time to enter the car, allow me to drive and of course lock the car.

Never got it to work on the XR. Just the Apple Pay like others.

I was asked to try it by some Tesla folks and report back so I think it is purposeful. And was given the OK to share to my findings so have fun


----------

